# Saying goodbye to my rats



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

It's kind of hard for me to talk (write) about this, simply because I've had my 4 males for about a year now and have grown very attached. I've posted about this before, but I brought home two dumbo berkshire males last July. One of them lived about 7 months and died very very suddenly. His littermate (Bernie) is still alive and well. He's about 15 months old. Over the last 6 months or so, I've brought home 3 more males to keep Bernie company. I now have four rats (Bernie, Bear, Gus and Rusty). There were some bumps along the way, like when Gus bit off part of Bear's toe and had to be neutered, but they all get along great now. Rusty came to me as would-be snake food. I found out Bear is actually a dwarf rat, which was clear after he barely grew at all when I first brought him home. I've taken pictures and video of them and have introduced them to friends and family. They love to run around, groom me and play with me. They endear themselves to everyone they meet, especially myself.

Unfortunately I won't be able to keep them. I will be moving into a new apartment, which doesn't allow caged pets. They were very specific about not allowing rats. I really want to live in this new place because it's in the perfect area for just the right amount of money which I can now afford since starting a new job. I will also be saving money by making this move, so there's no way I could pass it up. They allow cats (and dogs in some units), but not rats. So now I have to face the difficult decision of rehoming the animals that have become more than pets to me. I love them dearly and wish it didn't have to come to this. I'm actually surprisingly broken up about it. It just makes me sad to think that I'll never get to play with them again...but it would put my mind at ease if I could find them a good home. I suppose that brings me to my next point. I don't mind telling you that I live in Austin, TX. If anyone lives in the area and wants some of the best animal friends I've ever had, please feel free to pm me. I'll be looking to rehome them in mid-September. I will include the large cage which they all live in comfortably, along with some bedding, food and misc accessories.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

I'll just throw it out there but myself and quite a lot of other rat keepers on the Aus rat forum keep rats in our rental properties without permission, hiding them away at the houses of friend or family on the day of inspection. (Or passing the busted rats off as being someone elses who we are minding for a brief time). I personally choose to break this lease rule because I think it is stupid, and hypocritical to allow people to keep dogs and cats but not rats. You'll do what seems most right to you but I just want to sow the seed of possible disobedience in your mind. 2 years of rats in my current house and the landlord/real estate agent are none the wiser. (And if I had to choose, I'd probably choose rats so may the capitalist scum who rent to me Never find out).


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm sure It's different with 4 Rats, But my sister snuck her 2 Rats into her apartment easily. They never had any "Inspections" or whatever. I understand if you're not wanting to take the risk, but I'm just putting it out there. I'll ask around and see if anyone I know is interested though.


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

Well the manager pretty much said she had caught someone with rats before. It's a small apartment complex and she does all the inspections herself. It wouldn't be worth the risk, especially since I would probably be kicked out and I would be violating the lease agreement. There's too much at risk, but I do appreciate you trying to help me out.


----------



## ilovemyfatcat (Apr 14, 2012)

They should tell you when they're having the inspections, right? If so, then just take the rats to a friends house and put the extra supplies in your car while they are inspecting... If you do have to give them up, do you have a friend or family member you can give them to? Just so you don't have to completely say bye! Good luck!


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

That's still violating the lease. I'd rather not lie to the manager of this complex. She's just doing her job and has valid reasons for not allowing rats. I've gone through every scenario in my head and they all end with me giving up the rats. I am sure I can find a friend who will take them, or a friend of a friend. Sometimes in life there aren't alternatives and you have to make the tough decision. This is one of those times.


----------



## Valitra (Jun 27, 2012)

Awwww that sucks! 
Maybe you can keep trying to talk her into letting you keep them though (or bribe her). The reason I'm thinking that is that you mentioned DOGS are allowed in that place. Heck most places that actually accept animals here NEVER accept dogs because they are considered to be the worst of hassle by every landlord (mainly the barking non-stop, floor and door destruction and owners not picking up poop).
So this might really just be a case of ''ewww rats! They are gonna escape and breed like crazy, take over the place destroy everything and spread the plague''. 

Well if it really comes down to having to re-home them, make darn sure that you know and trust the people they are going to...
Stay the heck away from online adds, pet stores and strangers really... X_X


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I would say that it's worth inquiring about a "rat deposit". An extra $100 or so to assure her that whatever bad experience she had with previous rat owners will not happen again, or she can keep the deposit.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

That really sucks. I never even asked my landlord lol. They can only inspect with 24 hours notice so I am not worried but the risk is huge because you will probably be kicked out and being homeless and out a ton of money is not fun. I can see why you wouldn't want to risk it.

At the same time I could never move into a place like that. I had to move last year and the year before that because of my husbands job transferring him. Finding any available apartment on short notice was hard, finding one in our price range was hard, finding ones that allowed pets and multiple ones was even harder. Worse yet most places only allowed declawed cats...don't even get me started. I could have been living in a nicer place and paying less but I felt my pets were more important to me. I had people suggest that I get rid of a pet to find a place and I couldn't imagine ever doing that. 

But people have to do what they feel is best for them and their pets.

I hope someone on here could take them off your hands. You can check out petfinder.com or google search of rat rescues near you. I would be very active in searching for a home and not just hope people contact you, the sooner the better as you don't want it to be moving day and you still have them and end up having to send them somewhere that isn't the best. Goodluck


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Sorry too hear this


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

I brought up the idea of a "rat deposit" with my future landlady and it's clear that she's completely opposed to the idea of having rats in the new place. She said even if they did allow rats, I would have to pay a $300 deposit per rat, which is $1200 for all four. There isn't any other option...they'll have to be rehomed. Obviously I will try to find someone who cares about animals and will give them a full life.


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

Well, I've decided to try and rehome them. I put up an ad on craigslist and a post in the adoption center part of the site. If anybody who lives in this area can take them home (and keep them together), I would greatly appreciate it. Or if you know anyone who lives in Texas (Austin area) who's looking for pet rats, please let mek now. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

As an additional heads up, homeowner insurance companies have started to ask what kind of pets you own, while shopping for rates, I told one agent I had rats... she had to check with underwriting and I never actually got a call back or a quote. I suppose rats can eat wires, which can be a fire hazard soooo... forewarned is forearmed.


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

Rat Daddy said:


> As an additional heads up, homeowner insurance companies have started to ask what kind of pets you own, while shopping for rates, I told one agent I had rats... she had to check with underwriting and I never actually got a call back or a quote. I suppose rats can eat wires, which can be a fire hazard soooo... forewarned is forearmed.


 Exactly. It's too much of a liability. Maybe it's a product of their age or situation in life, but people don't seem to have much of a grasp on reality. When it comes down to it, I will get rid of my pets if it means tangible gain in my own life. Sad and a difficult choice, but a choice I have to make anyhow.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Thats sad, makes me feel bad cause I live in Austin, and we're wanting to get more rats, but due to financial issues the earliest we would ever be able to get rats (IF things go right) would be between november and spring of next year. I mean 3 rats is ok, but adding 4 more isn't the best idea for us or the rats at this moment in time. I'm letting some friends know to see if they can help out, if your not too worried I also asked a friend up in Dallas to see if she can help as well. I'll PM you if anyone is actually interested, or somehow things get better with us and we're able to take them in. Though sometimes it can be hard to rehome rats, especially older males, since most people wanting rats either want babies or females. Curious, Have you had any luck finding anyone?


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

LightningWolf said:


> Thats sad, makes me feel bad cause I live in Austin, and we're wanting to get more rats, but due to financial issues the earliest we would ever be able to get rats (IF things go right) would be between november and spring of next year. I mean 3 rats is ok, but adding 4 more isn't the best idea for us or the rats at this moment in time. I'm letting some friends know to see if they can help out, if your not too worried I also asked a friend up in Dallas to see if she can help as well. I'll PM you if anyone is actually interested, or somehow things get better with us and we're able to take them in. Though sometimes it can be hard to rehome rats, especially older males, since most people wanting rats either want babies or females. Curious, Have you had any luck finding anyone?


 No, no luck so far unfortunately. I mean, Bernie is the oldest. They're friendly with everyone and yes absolutely if anyone you know is interested, please let me know. That would be awesome.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Be sure to make a post in the adoption center if you haven't already.


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> Be sure to make a post in the adoption center if you haven't already.


 Absolutely. I did but no responses so far (understandably so).


----------



## kazine (Jun 19, 2012)

I really wish I lived near you, I'd totally take all of them 

Kaz x


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

kazine said:


> I really wish I lived near you, I'd totally take all of them
> 
> Kaz x


 I appreciate that. That means there's hope they'll eventually have a good home with someone else.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Wow my hatred for real estate agents remains.


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

1a1a said:


> Wow my hatred for real estate agents remains.


 Well...I wouldn't lump them all together. Besides, it's the landlord not a real estate agent. But who knows. Maybe he's been burned before? From what the office manager told me, it sounds like that's fairly likely. Plus it is a big liability, especially for such a close-knit community like the one I'm moving into. The policies may seem silly but it's not personal. I'd be interested in hearing their side of the story before coming to any conclusions.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

All my real estate/landlord experiences have been kinda ridiculous, and unreasonable, and never sympathetic to the reality that your rental property is your home, and they may have been some "no pets" policies that then didn't seem to matter when a housemate brought in an big dog and other discrepancies of that nature. And I can't get past my fundamental resentment that they have so many houses they can live in one and rent out another, the whole system sucks. You're doing a better job of being empathetic with the property owner. Still, you're clearly a kindred spirit rat lover and it sucks they won't let you bring your family with you.


----------



## ElseB (Jul 23, 2012)

Awww... This is such a sad story. I don't know where I would be without my little friend. I understand your tough choice though. I hope you are able to find them a good home.


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

1a1a said:


> All my real estate/landlord experiences have been kinda ridiculous, and unreasonable, and never sympathetic to the reality that your rental property is your home, and they may have been some "no pets" policies that then didn't seem to matter when a housemate brought in an big dog and other discrepancies of that nature. And I can't get past my fundamental resentment that they have so many houses they can live in one and rent out another, the whole system sucks. You're doing a better job of being empathetic with the property owner. Still, you're clearly a kindred spirit rat lover and it sucks they won't let you bring your family with you.


 Well like I said it's not personal. I understand that part of the problem is written into state laws and regulations. So rsther than get all caught up in the emotional side of things, I'd like to arm myself with the facts and then form an opinion. Unfortunately in this case, there's nothing I, the office manager (or even the landlord) can do. If they change their policy for me, they have to change it for everyone. Yes it bothers me a great deal but I'm trying to focus on self-preservation.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Guess at least you have gotten to enjoy rats for a while which is infinitely better than not knowing them at all right?


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

1a1a said:


> Guess at least you have gotten to enjoy rats for a while which is infinitely better than not knowing them at all right?


 Very true. And it's possible that my cousin (who lives close by) would take them. So at least I could visit them!


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

> Very true. And it's possible that my cousin (who lives close by) would take them. So at least I could visit them!


That would be the greatest scenario ever :-D


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

1a1a said:


> That would be the greatest scenario ever :-D


 Yes, but unfortunately her husband doesn't want them in "his" house. He is a stubborn Texan. Thinks being a man means puffing out your chest spilling your testosterone all over everyone. In any case, I'm running out of options. I haven't received a response to my posting in the adoption section of the forum. I posted on a couple other sites. No responses there either. What else can I do?


----------



## Mrm911 (Jul 6, 2012)

Tibbs87 said:


> Yes, but unfortunately her husband doesn't want them in "his" house. He is a stubborn Texan. Thinks being a man means puffing out your chest spilling your testosterone all over everyone. In any case, I'm running out of options. I haven't received a response to my posting in the adoption section of the forum. I posted on a couple other sites. No responses there either. What else can I do?


 You can look for a rescue or shelter to take them if you can't find anyone


----------



## CShadz6661 (Feb 12, 2012)

Dude, I'm not allowed to have pets here either, but I stuck them in. I mean, they aren't peeing everywhere or destroying rental property. They're in a cage, in my hand, in the tub, on my bed or outside.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

^ I would consider this as a possible B plan (but we already know I'm a rebel with the rental ) Hopefully a desirable a plan manifests. Perhaps you could even do it above board by informing your new landlord that it will be only temporary??

(Although I've always found landlords/real estate agents to be unreasonable which is why I go for sneaky sneaky).


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

That wouldn't work at this property. Maybe it's easier for someone else to sneak them in, but this is a small apartment complex. There is one maintenance person and one office manager. If one of them found my rats (which they would, trust me) I would be screwed. Maybe some people are comfortable gambling with their lease or large sums of money, but I'm not. I already snuck them into my current apartment complex, which is about 5 times the size of the property I'm moving into. Never had a problem, but my gut is telling me that sneaking them into the new place would be disastrous. Also, laws and regulations vary from state to state. I've come to terms with the fact that rental properties in Austin, TX are fairly strict (though this complex moreso). I'm going to respect their wishes at this point because I'm more interested in developing a relationship of trust between myself and my landlord than doing whatever I want to at the potential expense of myself, my roommate, etc. Please feel free to continue to suggest that I sneak the rats in, but I hope it's clear that I have no intention of doing that so...have fun wasting your breath. Sorry to be blunt, I'm just getting tired of everyone making that suggestion. Also, I found a home for them. They will be going to a mother and her daughter who live in a house in San Antonio. The mother is a vet for small animals. The daughter said her friend has pet rats, so she's fallen in love by association. She answered all my questions. It sounded like she knows what she's talking about. So even though they can't live with me, at least they'll be in capable hands. So that's the end of that.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Since she's a vet at least she will be able too get them the medicane they require  if they happen too fall sick in the future.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Hope everything works out!


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks guys - yeah it turns out she actually works at Petco, which is better than nothing. She's not a vet but she is around rats all day so she understands them. I handed them off to their new owners today. The mother and daughter were very affectionate with them and the rats took to them pretty well. They seemed excited to be meeting new people. Overall I know it will be a good home. Sad, but necessary. On the bright side, it will save me time and money. Would rather still have the rats, but oh well. Life goes on. Thanks everyone for your responses and sorry also if my last post was a little harsh! - Tom


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

After following your saga, I am glad you found a good home for your ratties and your self.


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

binkyhoo said:


> After following your saga, I am glad you found a good home for your ratties and your self.


 Thanks, I am too. As long as they're well cared for, I'm happy.


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

In a bizarre twist, I can hear a wild rodent chewing and scratching in my ceiling. Maybe the rats found their way home from San Antonio? Ha. So weird that after I get rid of my pet rats, a wild one (or mouse) decides to hang out in my ceiling...


----------

